# VISA application cancellation



## stephen2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi

Recently I had signed a letter of intent to a position in Dubai - I sent on a photocopy of my passport to start the visa application for the company so they could start the VISA process. An emergency then creeped up and I couldnt committ to the position and needed to cancel the VISA application immediately. The company had already applied for my VISA before i even signed the contract for the job. They have since cancelled the VISA application (i had not taken a medical either) but they cannot be refunded the money and want me to pay the VISA payment of 5000AED now. 

Is this correct procedure and will there be any implications from the above?


----------

